# "Error for wireless request"  on avaya/orinoco gol

## svente

Hi all..

Anybody who managed to set the "accesspoint mac" with iwconfig on a oninoco gold card?

I used the so often posted link in this forum to configure my card.

The card is running and there are no problems connecting to various access points.

Encryption seems to work (no errors..but not tested).

Now I would like to set the accesspoint mac "by hand"...does not work...

same with frequency/channel..

a bit system output: (hmm i try to format it as code...dont know if right)

```

          eth1      IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:""  Nickname:"HERMES I"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457GHz  Access Point: 44:44:44:44:44:44  

          Bit Rate:2Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity:1/3  

          Retry limit:4   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0/92  Signal level:134/153  Noise level:134/153

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

bash-2.05b# iwconfig eth1 ap 44:44:44:44:44:45

Error for wireless request "Set AP Address" (8B14) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

bash-2.05b# iwconfig eth1 channel 9

Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

bash-2.05b# iwconfig eth1 freq 2.457G

Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

bash-2.05b# iwconfig eth1 enc 44:44:44:44:44:45

bash-2.05b# iwconfig eth1 enc off

bash-2.05b# iwconfig eth1 essid blabla

bash-2.05b# lsmod

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

orinoco_cs              4916   1 

orinoco                40844   0  [orinoco_cs]

hermes                  6468   0  [orinoco_cs orinoco]

ds                      7432   1  [orinoco_cs]

i82365                 41600   1 

pcmcia_core            50976   0  [orinoco_cs ds i82365]

syslog (card insert; removed some parts):

Jul 26 01:09:08 localhost cardmgr[15068]: socket 0: Avaya World Card

Jul 26 01:09:08 localhost kernel: eth1: Looks like a Lucent/Agere firmware version 8.10

Jul 26 01:09:08 localhost kernel: eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

Jul 26 01:09:08 localhost kernel: eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

Jul 26 01:09:08 localhost kernel: eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

Jul 26 01:09:08 localhost kernel: eth1: MAC address 12:34:56:78:9A:BC

Jul 26 01:09:08 localhost kernel: eth1: Station name "HERMES I"

Jul 26 01:09:08 localhost kernel: eth1: ready

Jul 26 01:09:08 localhost kernel: eth1: index 0x01: Vcc 5.0, irq 5, io 0x0100-0x013f

Jul 26 01:09:08 localhost cardmgr[15068]: executing: './network start eth1'

```

Anybody got the avaya/orinoco card running with all features woring?

Thanks

----------

## sKewlBoy

I have exactly the same problem!! I have now been intensively been searching for 24h  :Razz: 

WHat drivers do you use ? Kernel's or pcmcia-cs-drivers ?

I use pcmcia-cs-drivers and I have firmware 8.72 (latest one). I updated from 7.28 thinking that could be the cause of the problem...

But maybe is iwconfig that mishandles these requests....

----------

## jonfr

I have been able to get my orinoco Silver card working whout an any problem at all, execpt that i was using mdk 9.1, i haven't tested it under gentoo yet...but i plan too...

----------

## sKewlBoy

but you were using kernel drivers or pcmcia-cs-drivers ?

now and with mdk9.1 ?

----------

## jonfr

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> but you were using kernel drivers or pcmcia-cs-drivers ?
> 
> now and with mdk9.1 ?

 

here is my modules list, when i was using mdk 9.1

orinoco_cs              5428   1

orinoco                35532   0  [orinoco_cs]

hermes                  7556   0  [orinoco_cs orinoco]

yenta_socket           13056   2

pcmcia_core            57184   0  [orinoco_cs ds yenta_socket]

ds                      8456   2  [orinoco_cs]

this is just what i can find about orinoco/avaya card that i have (silver)

----------

## sKewlBoy

I have all of them loaded but yenta_socket ... Where is it, in the kernel, do you know ?

Is it included in pcmcia-cs-drivers ?

----------

## jonfr

i don't know, but it maybe an computer type thigi, i have hp omnibook xe3 if that tells you anything...

----------

## sKewlBoy

Yenta_socket is not included in the pcmcia-cs-drivers and I dont find it in the kernel config...

Well, I'll just have to get used to use AP in "any" mode... most of the times it is enough...

----------

## svente

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> WHat drivers do you use ? Kernel's or pcmcia-cs-drivers ?
> 
> 

 

pcmcia-cs

Is it possible to run the avaya driver (wavelan2_cs) without downgrading from gcc3 to gcc2?

Any hints for compiling? I think avaya has to provide a gcc3 version.. am I right?

```

bash-2.05b# insmod wavelan2_cs.o 

wavelan2_cs.o: The module you are trying to load (wavelan2_cs.o) is compiled with a gcc

version 2 compiler, while the kernel you are running is compiled with

a gcc version 3 compiler. This is known to not work.

```

thanks

----------

